# Stage management desks



## DarkCorner (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, I'm an A-level product design student in the UK - I also do a lot of work as a stage manager. As my final piece of coursework I have decided to design and manufacture a low-cost stage managers desk as I haven't seen any which are within the price range of a normal amateur theatre. I am currently conducting some research into what kind of features people want so if you could spare just a few minutes to complete this survey that would be wonderful.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VTYZJVB
Many thanks


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 15, 2014)

Every theatre I've worked in has had a desk which was built by the workshop to fit the requirements of the space - no two were ever the same due to positioning, different requirements (cue lights or not, comms master station or not, etc etc) and different preferences of the stage managers. While it's a nice idea, I'm not sure whether it has legs. I had a new desk built for me in my last job and workshop just knocked it up in a day - I never even thought of looking for a commercially available one.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 18, 2014)

I second what kiwitechgirl said. Our stage manager operates out of a lectern built from 3/4" ply and I just put the finishing touches on our new light desk. It needed to have an odd shape to maximize desk space, but fit in the same booth with our followspots. It's very specific to our space and I wouldn't expect to find anything that would fit as well on the market. I think most theatres just build this type of thing out of their stock lumber, that's what we've done at least. A public school budget encourages innovation in that regard. I think perhaps creating a flexible design print for such a desk might work, bearing in mind the stock most workshops usually maintain. We usually check out instructables or other similar sites to see if someone has built what we're trying to build. I found a really great meat rack for our spare fixtures there a while back. A theatre-specific website sharing home-brew designs like instructables would be neat.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 18, 2014)

Also have to agree that every theater I've ever seen always either had something custom made in their own shop, or some random recycled item... like and old lectern or drafting table. 

That said, I like the old drafting table at my buddies theater. It's has a slanted top with a lip perfect for the prompt script then has a flat area next to it perfect for holding whatever random gack you may need to have around.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jul 18, 2014)

I built a multi-purpose load-in work box/plan table/SM station recently that is working fairly well. The main section is something like 2.5' wide, 1.5' deep, and 3' tall. It has two shelves inside, with a tallish space on the bottom for a tool bag, trash can, and other junk and then the two shorter shelves above that. There are two doors to this section. The left door has blocks of wood with holes sized to hang screwdrivers and pliers and wrenches. The right door has a block with holes for pencils, chalk, and sharpies and then boxes to fit gaff and spike tape. The top of the box has a lid that raises to vertical, leaving space on the inside of the lid to tape run sheets/whatever, a place to clip a desk light, and a small shelf at the bottom for props. Under the lid is a desk top that folds up into an angled drafting table with a pencil lip. Casters are on the bottom, and there is a quad outlet box inside with cable routing holes through all of the shelves.


----------



## Tex (Aug 4, 2014)

We have two racks backstage right that contain some sound control, architectural lighting control, video equipment and comms. There is a pull-out in the rack that is at desk height and locks in place to create a surface big enough for a prompt book. It works OK.


----------

